# Anyone interested in a 921 Class Action Lawsuit?



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello,

Are you tire of the run-a-round, mistreatment, and poor 921 Help. Tire of sending in another 921 box and getting the same problem back? No apparent fix in the future for the L331/L332 Dishnetwork installed bug, that just might be a plan to force you to update to a diffenerent box with lease payments?

It's time to unite. It's time to fight! If you are interested, please respond. If there is enough of us, I will start looking into a Law firm for this fight.

Thanks.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

The only person that wins in a class action is the lawyer.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

E* usually wins in litigation, they hire the best pit bull lawyers they can find.

If I wasn't also a stockholder in E* I'd probably have made the switch to D* by now. Churn is the only thing E* understands, unfortunately if every 921 owner quit, we're still a small minority of their subscriber base.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

crashman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you tire of the run-a-round, mistreatment, and poor 921 Help...It's time to unite. It's time to fight! If you are interested, please respond. If there is enough of us, I will start looking into a Law firm for this fight.
> 
> Thanks.


Wrong board. For class-action lawsuits against EchoStar, 
you want www.dbsforums.com - ask for _Dan Collins_. :sure:


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

crashman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you tire of the run-a-round, mistreatment, and poor 921 Help. Tire of sending in another 921 box and getting the same problem back? No apparent fix in the future for the L331/L332 Dishnetwork installed bug, that just might be a plan to force you to update to a diffenerent box with lease payments?
> 
> ...


Although I suspect Dish has, at the very least, let the 921 problems persist in order to "encourage" us to accept the lease offer, I doubt anything good would come from a class-action law suit. If we won, Dish would probably pay the lawyers a big sum and offer us a "free" leased receiver to replace our 921s.

-- Roger


----------



## havana (Dec 19, 2005)

Now, if it could be proven that the 921 was made in China and that noisy whirring sound was actually made by a device designed to introduce lead and asbestos molecules into the atmosphere...then count me in!


----------



## garebdoan (Sep 6, 2007)

good post!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No "call to action" for class action law suits on this site.

Closing


----------

